# Two pork butts on the smoker...



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

to become pulled pork in a few hours. Using pecan wood and taking them to an internal temp of 195F, then resting in the cooler for an hour or so.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Looks good Salt


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

You'll be eating well!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

The internal temp is 190....so we are close!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

they are finished...


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

salth2o said:


> they are finished...


Salt, where do you get the Lantana (saw your comment on the other post)? I ran out a few years ago and haven't seen it again. That is some good stuff on everything.

My FIL and BIL who live out of state would go crazy if I mailed them some. They are out too.

Thanks.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I get mine from a little grocery store in Splendora that sells it. I can see about getting you some if you are not close.

salt


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks excellent!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

salth2o said:


> I get mine from a little grocery store in Splendora that sells it. I can see about getting you some if you are not close.
> 
> salt


I live in Kingwood. I will go up and get it. What is the name of the store? Is it open tonight or Sunday?

My FIL and MIL are coming tomorrow, it would be a great surprise.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

The store is called Archies Grocery and their number is (281) 689-7411‎. I just called and he said he was out of the South Texas all purpose seasoning, but has some of the fajita seasoning which he said was the same mixture as the all purpose but just with a courser grind. He said he expects to get some in early next week.

http://maps.google.com/maps?client=...=1&gl=us&view=text&latlng=3467925651456686987


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Thanks. Green.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice I loved pulled pork.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

that looks great! i have yet to try a pulled pork sandwich. on my to do list now.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

fi**** said:


> that looks great! i have yet to try a pulled pork sandwich. on my to do list now.


I was in that same boat about year ago...now it is one of my favorites! My crew prefers pulled pork or pulled chuck roast over most anything else.


----------



## pkaintx (Aug 16, 2004)

Boomer Sooner can sure cook !!! Go Sooners!!


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Salt, man that pork looks great. How did you season it?


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Here's the Lantana web page:

http://www.lantanaoftexas.com/index.html/page4.html


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Salt, that looks great. They have a BBQ place here in Hobbs called Bovine and Swine. They ain't got nothin' on you! CF?


----------



## Bubbco (May 31, 2007)

Looks good :brew:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Salt:

I am cooking a Lantana rubbed pork butt tomorrow. Should I rub it tonight?


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

essayons75 said:


> Salt:
> 
> I am cooking a Lantana rubbed pork butt tomorrow. Should I rub it tonight?


YES!


----------



## Money Game (Feb 28, 2008)

*that is one well used smoker*

question: the grates and inner cavity look, well, covered in the last 10 years' menu. Is that a good thing?

Just asking. I am on my first smoker bought new this summer and I clean the grates and keep them rubbed down with a light coat of oil.


----------



## mjames76 (May 17, 2006)

Money Game said:


> question: the grates and inner cavity look, well, covered in the last 10 years' menu. Is that a good thing?
> 
> Just asking. I am on my first smoker bought new this summer and I clean the grates and keep them rubbed down with a light coat of oil.


Its not dirty just well seasoned:cheers:


----------

